# More Good News from VIA



## NS VIA Fan (Apr 4, 2018)

A contract has been awarded to Bombardier to rebuild 17 Long-Haul Coaches from the original CPR HEP I Budd Stainless Steel fleet that are used in Economy Class service on trains such as Canadian, Ocean (occasionally) Northern Quebec and the former Skeena and Hudson Bay services. From the news release:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/about-via-rail/media-room/latest-news/226166/03-april-2018-54-million-contract-awarded-to-bombardier

_"The contract awarded to Bombardier will allow for the stainless steel cars to become fully accessible. The interior layout of the cars was designed in compliance with modern accessibility standards and future requirements that are currently under development in order to provide a superior level of accessibility._

Each reconfigured car will be equipped with:

-two wheelchair lifts;

-two accessible spaces with anchoring devices;

-announcement display screens, including in the washrooms;

-an accessible washroom.

The work will also include the installation of Wi-Fi devices, improved interior design of the cars and mechanical upgrading of the heating system and various electrical components.

The program is scheduled to be completed in 2020. The 17 renovated cars will be deployed over VIA Rails long-haul routes"

Nice to see VIA is improving accessibility with the wheelchair lifts built right into the cars. I imagine the installation will be similar to those in the rebuilt 'Prestige' Park Cars where the lifts replaced the steps.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 4, 2018)

Canada really can do Magic with old Rail Equipment.

Amtrak should hire their head Mechanical Engineer to train the workers ( and Suits!) in its Maintainence Depots how to get its worn out,Maintainence deferred equipment up to par!.


----------



## jis (Apr 4, 2018)

What amazes me is that it will cost more than $3 million per car for this exercise!! $54 million for 17 cars!

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## keelhauled (Apr 4, 2018)

I doubt it is a coincidence that the contract shows up not long after Bombardier threatened layoffs in La Pocatière due to the REM rolling stock contract being awarded to Alstom.


----------



## seat38a (Apr 6, 2018)

keelhauled said:


> I doubt it is a coincidence that the contract shows up not long after Bombardier threatened layoffs in La Pocatière due to the REM rolling stock contract being awarded to Alstom.





jis said:


> What amazes me is that it will cost more than $3 million per car for this exercise!! $54 million for 17 cars!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Sounds like another bailout / jobs program to me. God forbid Bombardier actually made trains and planes that would keep them going without either the Federal Government or Quebec bailing them out.


----------



## Anderson (Apr 6, 2018)

jis said:


> What amazes me is that it will cost more than $3 million per car for this exercise!! $54 million for 17 cars!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


At least in partial defense, I _think_ that's in CAD...but that's still $2.25-2.5m/car in USD terms (depending on the exchange rate).


----------



## Lonestar648 (Apr 9, 2018)

I was wondering what the cost to build new cars would be, but timing might be the critical factor, rebuilding could get started sooner.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 9, 2018)

Hopefully Bombardier can rebuild cars better than they can build them.


----------



## jis (Apr 9, 2018)

Trogdor said:


> Hopefully Bombardier can rebuild cars better than they can build them.


Well, they are inconsistent. They did not do too badly with the Superliner II order.

I have never figured out who screwed up more on the Acela order, Amtrak or Bombardier.

Bombardier has also not done too badly with the NJT/MARC MLVs and the ALP-46/46As, ALP45DPs either.

They did botch the NYCTA order and of course the famous fiasco in Toronto.


----------



## PVD (Apr 9, 2018)

if that's 3 million cdn that would be 2.4 million us ,but that's still a good buck for a rebuild.


----------



## bretton88 (Apr 14, 2018)

jis said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Bombardier can rebuild cars better than they can build them.
> ...


You're forgetting Montreal's new subway car order, which was supposed to be fully completed by now of the 468 cars ordered, about 342 are delivered now. Then there's BART's new trains which started revenue service over a year late. At this point it is risky to trust BBD North America on a transit order.


----------

